# 85 year old women, caught in forest with 5 lovers



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

https://www.msn.com/en-my/news/nati...sex-in-publicwith-five-elderly-men/ar-AAGawxc

I am surprised, embarrassed that I should be the one to bring this to light, to TAM.

An 85 year old women went into a forest, a public park, in Connecticut, U.S.A., and had sex with 5 senior men, all 62 or older.
One was her husband.

Oh, I have some questions, yes:

1) Why, why, why. 
2) Why here, why not in someones home or a hotel?
3) Did the single 85 year old women do this for fun, for lust, or for money? I suspect....dunno, maybe both.
4) Did they all know each other or were these men solicited?
5) Five families will be ruined by this. For what? Some porn fantasy?
6) What was her husband thinking?
Jeez.


King Brian-


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Is it wrong of me to keep thinking about Lemon Party now?  

It's trippy, for sure. Maybe it's something she did a lot of when she was younger and wanted one last memory??

If she was willing.....which I would assume she was, then bully for her. 

I see the magic pill keep being mentioned in some other threads. Is this what happens?  

Really don't know what to say Mars other than I hope I "still got it" when I'm 85. :grin2:


I really think this thread needs to be linked with the "women more promiscuous" thread, btw....


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> 1) Why, why, why.


Why not? I have a grandmother in law, approaching 90 who, up to about a year ago when she finally hurt her hip, was still skiing and hiking the Appalachian Trail regularly. So is it really surprising some people are still having sex? Or are you just caught up on the stereotype of that age?



> 2) Why here, why not in someones home or a hotel?


Well that could be asked of any age, but the answer would probably still be the same, with the adventure of it being a high probability. Also, this was at a popular hook up spot.



> 3) Did the single 85 year old women do this for fun, for lust, or for money? I suspect....dunno, maybe both.


A good question. I'm suspecting fun, with maybe money thrown in.



> 4) Did they all know each other or were these men solicited?


I'm doubting they were solicited, at least as far as for money per se. I'll bet it was her advertising for an orgy and they were the respondents. Or she's been with them all before, individually.



> 5) Five families will be ruined by this. For what? Some porn fantasy?


Why do you assume they will be ruined? Hell, most will probably play it off as senility or dementia, nothing to be ashamed of there. That assumes there was family still paying enough attention to their elders.



> 6) What was her husband thinking?


Sexy fun time?

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's just nasty...


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> That's just nasty...


I'm having a really hard time trying to take this seriously....and you just tossed me off the edge 

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> Is it wrong of me to keep thinking about Lemon Party now?
> 
> It's trippy, for sure. Maybe it's something she did a lot of when she was younger and wanted one last memory??
> 
> ...


Oh dear, yes, this.
Oh, my.....

At 85, yes, sure, please, just a little more discretion, I would certainly hope.
For sure, surely for me.

At over 800 years, and still going strong!

King Brian.

...........................................................................................................

VWs- I do love C.G. Jung, more than {most} of you can so imagine.
Umm.

Thank you for recognizing Mars as being here, as most don't.
They only see The Typist I, or that fallen mortal poster known as THRD.

[~]-


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

" I am surprised, embarrassed that I should be the one to bring this to light, to TAM."

As you should be. You have trespassed on the territory of the devotee of the UK's DailyMail.>

Tred carefully, my friend. Very, very carefully.:wink2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Look, she's 85. 

Gangbang was #5 on her bucket list and she wisely realized she's running out of time. She lamented not having ever swum the English Channel, scaling Everest, winning an Olympic medal, or traveling to the moon, so she wasn't going to go to her grave without pulling a train first.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

First thing that comes to mind is an 85 year old woman not in her right mind and being taken advantage of. Yes, some people do need to be protected, from others, sometimes from themselves. Finding amusement in this story is rather sad without knowing the context.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> First thing that comes to mind is an 85 year old woman not in her right mind and being taken advantage of. Yes, some people do need to be protected, from others, sometimes from themselves. Finding amusement in this story is rather sad *without knowing the context*.


That is sort of my feeling... apart from revulsion and a taste of bile in my mouth. We don't know the whole story do we? Because the Daily Mail is basically a rag... one rung up the ladder from National Enquirer in terms of its journalistic integrity.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Look, she's 85.
> 
> Gangbang was #5 on her bucket list and she wisely realized she's running out of time. She lamented not having ever swum the English Channel, scaling Everest, winning an Olympic medal, or traveling to the moon, so she wasn't going to go to her grave without pulling a train first.


Shame...

I cannot relate to this.


I believe she is now a ghost in a machine. 
Somehow, she manages to stand upright, more easily finding herself laying down.

I suspect most of her faculties left when her nightmare school closed.

This is elder abuse, perpetrated on her by her so called 'loving' husband.

There are other photos of her obviously enjoying the action. 
Or, whatever mind she had left.... was enjoying this.

Yes, she may have been a willing participant.
A participant who is lacking any semblance of sanity.

I want to believe this. 
I do want to believe this.
I am likely that dupe. She enjoyed the attention.

God, fer sure.

Ah, now the wheels have now fallen off her wheeled chariot, wheel chair, idiot.

She, all of them now need to move, just get their faces out of Dodge.

The horror, the horror, the ..... 
I did not write... that.

Girls just like to have fun.



LMc-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Daily Mail?

If you do a Google search, it 'was' on local TV.

I referenced this website because it had pictures of some of the men.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's still dank nasty...even if she was in her right mind and it was her idea.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it's a really odd thing! Too bad we'll never know the real story. Interesting that some of the men are a couple of decades younger than her.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The woman and her husband claim they were sitting in their car when they got caught up in a sweep by the cops. He was behind the wheel and fully clothed and she was fully clothed. They weren't up to dallying and claim they didn't have anything to do with the other 4 who were rounded up. 

The cops probably also rounded up some suspicious looking squirrels.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Just another reason to hate boomers.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is another version. Makes it sound like they were just parked and enjoying the public space and got caught up by over zealous police wanting to make arrests. 

Elderly Couple Denies Police Charge That They Engaged In Lewd Acts At Connecticut Park | The Smoking Gun

The husband was just sitting with his wife in the front seat of a Toyota. He claims he has not had sex in ten years and has three doctors that can testify that he does not have enough blood flow. The husband claims he barely had room to sit in the front seat of his toyota much less have sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Shame on those who caught them.

There are moments that should be immediately banished from your mind as you close the door you shouldn't have opened or creep back down the dark path you came.

Finding a horrific monster feeding on human flesh, finding pictures of that party your mom went to before she met your dad, walking past grandpa's room and seeing swedish erotica playing on his vhs attached to his old TV and finding a very old lady playing pin the tail on the granny with a bunch of randy seniors.......


It didn't happen, you tell yourself, and banish the image to the farthest corner of your mind, only for it to creep unbidden into an unconscious thought or dream but never brought up for inspection by purpose.:wink2:>


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Here is another version. Makes it sound like they were just parked and enjoying the public space and got caught up by over zealous police wanting to make arrests.
> 
> Elderly Couple Denies Police Charge That They Engaged In Lewd Acts At Connecticut Park | The Smoking Gun
> 
> The husband was just sitting with his wife in the front seat of a Toyota. He claims he has not had sex in ten years and has three doctors that can testify that he does not have enough blood flow. The husband claims he barely had room to sit in the front seat of his toyota much less have sex.


This sounds more realistic... which is why it's not worth getting bent about a story like this in the first place.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-my/news/nati...sex-in-publicwith-five-elderly-men/ar-AAGawxc
> 
> I am surprised, embarrassed that I should be the one to bring this to light, to TAM.
> 
> ...


Or it could be a case of: "Our arrests are down! Quick! Arrest... anyone! I mean _everyone_!"

https://www.registercitizen.com/loc...-We-re-innocent-of-lewd-behavior-14373106.php


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OnTheFly said:


> Just another reason to hate boomers.


I resemble that fact, that snark..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> It's still dank nasty...even if she was in her right mind and it was her idea.


The thing is....

There 'are' really dank and nasty people "out there".

And, according to @Blondilocks, some are dressed up like Rocket J. Squirrel.

Phew, I need some fresh air, not hair, have enough...still.



LMc-


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Shame on those who caught them.
> 
> There are moments that should be immediately banished from your mind as you close the door you shouldn't have opened or creep back down the dark path you came.
> 
> ...


You've been spending too much time around SunC - stop that.:wink2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> You've been spending too much time around SunC - stop that.:wink2:


I have learned a lot of fellers around these parts.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

If the woman has be a young and lithe 26 yr old with 4-5 young men in the same age range, would this have been news? Just because the body gets older the spirit is still willing I guess in the case of this group


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Oh dear, yes, this.
> Oh, my.....
> 
> At 85, yes, sure, please, just a little more discretion, I would certainly hope.
> ...


Ahhh King Brian,
These Vibrant Wings belong to a Faerie Queene so of course I see you! *courtsies* :laugh: :wink2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

aine said:


> If the woman has be a young and lithe 26 yr old with 4-5 young men in the same age range, would this have been news? Just because the body gets older the spirit is still willing I guess in the case of this group


:smile2:

This is such a brave statement. Thank you!
This thread was not meant to be a dig at older women.

Damn! It is certainly viewed this way, isn't it?

May the spirit, the sexual spark never go cold.

-and-

May that situational awareness never go dark on you.

Some have that, oft referenced, common sense.
Other's have never felt of it. 

Fully enjoy your sexual life, but not at the public's expense, and not in their prejudiced view.

What is proper for majors to enjoy is not something minors {possibly} have placed before their very warm and impressionable young lenses.

If this is a case of an older woman {fully} enjoying her sexual life, fine.
If the after-glow is then spent in a dark and dank jail cell, uh, take a hall pass!

Any of these participants relatives and family need not be embarrassed by the public spectacle {circus} that is sure to follow.
And has.

Get a room, in this case, a large suite.
Or, meet your fleshly needs and do those deeds on heavily forested and _private property._

My! :surprise:



Lilith McGarvey- I would never participate in this behavior, thank you. Others are free to do as they please. Please, just keep the skinny, under wraps.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Look, she's 85.
> 
> Gangbang was #5 on her bucket list and she wisely realized she's running out of time. She lamented not having ever swum the English Channel, scaling Everest, winning an Olympic medal, or traveling to the moon, so she wasn't going to go to her grave without pulling a train first.


Reading about "pulling a train" first thing in the morning has left me a big giggly, I'm afraid. 

I know I'm a terrible person now because it's even funnier when I read the part they were sitting in their car and got arrested for nothing. >


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> Reading about "pulling a train" first thing in the morning has left me a big giggly, I'm afraid.
> 
> I know I'm a terrible person now because it's even funnier when I read the part they were sitting in their car and got arrested for nothing. >


I suspect, and know not, that they were arrested, after the fact.

After all of them did their wood deity dance with her, with each getting photoed and filmed.

The police likely did not arrest anyone until each broke the law, individually, and unequivocally.

............................................................................................................................

The constabulary approached them while they were in the car, presumably, after the fact... again. At that point, the husband said he has blood flow issues, and cannot perform. He likely had no idea that the police had already filmed the lot of them. Plus, he likely did not fully participate, due to his 'condition". 

The 74 old husband weaseled out by saying this. He basically said, "I am innocent since I did not participate". He is trying to save his own hairy butt. 
What a hypocrite. He should have saved his wife's honor by taking this nonsense to a private setting.

But, no. 

Oh, no.

Maybe, don't know.

........................................................................................................................................................

His blood flow condition, hmm, this likely was the reason he found other men to soothe his wife's itch.
I want to believe she has always been promiscuous. This would make sense to me.

But, four of them? Jeez.

Keep in mind, that it 'might' take four older chaps to equal a younger man of forty heaves. (from Forty Thieves origin).

Four men might sound like overkill, however, it likely was mostly heavy breathing, pawing, panting, gods, such a tiresome ordeal. 

I could be wrong.
I can be that....wrong thing.




KB-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Another fine mess you got me in, Stanley.

Did not!

Did too!

Stanley, the leprechaun put me up to posting this salacious Thread.



KB-


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> Just another reason to hate boomers.


Yes, because there are so many 85-year-old boomers!
Well, there will be some in the year 2031. Is this a time-travel story?
(1946 + 85 = 2031)


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> Yes, because there are so many 85-year-old boomers!
> Well, there will be some in the year 2031. Is this a time-travel story?
> (1946 + 85 = 2031)


lol, is the story any more palatable knowing the old hag is one of the ''greatest generation''?

If the story is true, though it seems dubious now, some of the dudes were in their 60s. (She's a cradle robber!)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

aine said:


> If the woman has be a young and lithe 26 yr old with 4-5 young men in the same age range, would this have been news? Just because the body gets older the spirit is still willing I guess in the case of this group


Even if not "newsworthy" it would still be gross.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Makes you wonder if Polygrip was involved?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> lol, is the story any more palatable knowing *the old hag* is one of the ''greatest generation''?
> 
> If the story is true, though it seems dubious now, some of the dudes were in their 60s. (She's a cradle robber!)


I thought Canucks were known for their politeness. They're certainly not known for their math skills.>


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> I thought Canucks were known for their politeness. They're certainly not known for their math skills.>


lol, I had some ''boomer hate'' that needed to be expressed. I applied it erroneously.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Yes, because there are so many 85-year-old *boomers*!
> Well, there will be some in the year 2031. Is this a time-travel story?
> (1946 + 85 = 2031)


Early Bloomer.

Great catch, this was. :grin2:

2019-85 = 1934 as the birth year. She would have been 11 at the end of that war, WWII.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

OnTheFly said:


> lol, is the story any more palatable knowing the old hag is one of the ''greatest generation''?
> 
> If the story is true, though it seems dubious now, some of the dudes were in their 60s. (She's a cradle robber!)


 The original urban cougar....SHE'S AN OG!



Marc878 said:


> Makes you wonder if Polygrip was involved?


I wont tell you how long I had to keep my eyes closed in a fit of convulsive laughter upon reading this.


My favorite thread EVA! or anywhere! Long live the Polygrip thread, King Brian!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-my/news/nati...sex-in-publicwith-five-elderly-men/ar-AAGawxc
> 
> I am surprised, embarrassed that I should be the one to bring this to light, to TAM.
> 
> ...


*The sheer thought of this makes me want to laugh out loud ... and then throw up!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> lol, is the story any more palatable knowing the old hag is one of the ''greatest generation''?
> 
> If the story is true, though it seems dubious now, some of the dudes were in their 60s. (She's a cradle robber!)


*Nothing like an older woman "robbing the cradle!"

And she can't claim that it was a gang-bang rape ~ all that the guys could be charged with is possibly "assault with dead weapons!"*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> The original urban cougar....SHE'S AN OG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing is a fer' sure, not any of the men were Ben Gay users/enthusiasts.

The lady is an octogenarian, that said, she was three short of eight dikaids.

I'm outa here!


King Brian-


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> Early Bloomer.
> 
> Great catch, this was. :grin2:
> 
> 2019-85 = 1934 as the birth year. She would have been 11 at the end of that war, WWII.


Thanks, but as an actual boomer I'm fairly familiar with the birth year range. >


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Thanks, but as an actual boomer I'm fairly familiar with the birth year range. >


Alas, aghast, I am not that, he.

THRD was, and remains that, with he, him, yet frozen in time.

(I surely hope, _in time_ remains functionally applicable with his present state of crystallized being).

Crystallized cells warp, break, and can so suffer that humiliating damage.

Sperm and Ova, they have been the exception.




King Brian-


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> Early Bloomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Boomer at all. '46 is the first year for Baby Boomers. She would be part of the Silent Generation, which came after Greatest Generation and before Baby Boomers.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't understand the big deal. It just shows that old people are horny too!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Horny is good, being horny in a public park can be thorny for those on the bottom.

And for those stung in a sting by those long arm, long-horned bees in blue.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This story would make a good sonnet. Get to it SunC.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

That’s why it’s called the golden years.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> This story would make a good sonnet. Get to it SunC.


I started some ditty, not a sonnet's proud bonnet.

It is somewhat off, not readily on for TAM's prime time.



KB-


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I have read that orgasms in females improve with age to get more and more intense and that graph is on that trajectory till death. The only sure thing in life is that your grandmother gets bigger orgasms than you. 

Now I do not know whether this fact has a bearing on this story or not but I would like to think it has and she was desperate to have an intense experience. 

The positive from it is that it gives many young women hope for future adventure and experience. The police are just spoil spot artists.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> This story would make a good sonnet. Get to it SunC.


OK, please, no offense conspired, not from my far end of things.

Note: I am near that said forest! Hence, my bringing the story to full-stop attention.

Grandma Jane was that once tiny June Bug.

She loved her dolls, girls or boys, clothed or not.

Later, it was decided that clothes matter, boys did not matter.

The boy dolls were tossed on the toy pile, not worthy of note.

The baby dolls got clothed, fed, their diapers changed. 

Bathtime, became thrice daily.

Later the dolls became taller, became teen Princesses and Queens.

These were dressed, undressed with precision, their shoes and purses matching their gowns.

Later, the June Bug got bee stings, she became Jane, the male dolls were re-found, pulled free from that toy pile obscurity.

She dressed those male dolls in bathing trunks and sunglasses.

Later, she slept with that boy doll under her pillow.

At some point past sixteen, she discarded the toy and made real the boy.

Grandma, went from child to maiden, to ‘made’ into a young woman,

Boys paraded into her bedroom in full dress uniform. They paraded out, exhausted and naked.

Never the same was that little doll dresser.

Off went Jane in some September, went she to college.

There she met boys, lots of boy toys. She took hold of each these, boy dolls.

Over and over, she discarded their clothes, their trunks, held close the darling boy dolls.She kissed them, milked their ready to blow, horns, then to home, she sent them.

After college, she married, had a boy doll, and later a girl doll. 

She dabbled in men dolls on the side, never sticking to just that one.

At some point, her wedded man doll, could not perform those moves, those moves made under the sheets.

It was late in life, near her end, when Grandma Jane’s wedded male doll toy brought her four new, younger, male dolls to dress, undress, to play house with.

What better place than that forested thicket; having brought her aplenty of that old growth wood.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dude that was epic!


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

King Brian just made me feel guilty for all those times my friends and I took off Ken doll's shorts to see the plastic mold of a penis. 
I still wonder why Mattel did that to a kid's toy....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

From what I have been told, of late, it is forbidden to give a doll a sexuality.

The newest dolls have a molded hole, the child determines the sex of her doll by plugging in the desired organ.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> From what I have been told, of late, it is forbidden to give a doll a sexuality.
> 
> The newest dolls have a molded hole, the child determines the sex of her doll by plugging in the desired organ.


do they come with plug in boobs, too?

A hole? That sounds worse than a plastic peen. Oh my....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> do they come with plug in boobs, too?
> 
> A hole? That sounds worse than a plastic peen. Oh my....


Aye, a sign of the times.

Dire, drab times.

Peenless times. 

All that toxic Masculinity must be removed...snipped from view.

Alas, who will man the "Armed Forces" ?

Robots, yes more of those, please.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VibrantWings said:


> King Brian just made me feel guilty *for all those times *my friends and I took off Ken doll's shorts to see the plastic mold of a penis.
> I still wonder why Mattel did that to a kid's toy....


You thought maybe he had grown one since the last time you looked?:rofl:

There are some hysterically funny bits on the net about the various looks of Ken over the years.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> I have read that orgasms in females improve with age to get more and more intense and that graph is on that trajectory till death. The only sure thing in life is that your grandmother gets bigger orgasms than you.
> 
> Now I do not know whether this fact has a bearing on this story or not but I would like to think it has and she was desperate to have an intense experience.
> 
> The positive from it is that it gives many young women hope for future adventure and experience. The police are just spoil spot artists.


It seems....

The women generally, generously say "Go Grandma go!".

The men just say, "No, just no, good God, no!"

I mostly side with the ladies, provided the granny ain't no kin of mine.
Life is short, can be grand, can be this for some grandma's...


We have a five hundred year old +, granny leprechaun (aka, Beatrice) who is like this, likes this sort of, sordid behavior.
She still has her wits about her, and a dozen or so of old male nitwits about her, also.

A gave her a jiggle or two, maybe five, some few hundred years ago when she was more smoochy.

King Brian-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, I forgot....

The Red Queen is well over two thousand years old.

OK, she never physically ages past (thirty or so).

Her mid-life crisis never arrives, rather, it never ends.

Her royal hormones never stop churning, and burning all the men she touches.

The notches on her Royal Scepter, uh, are beyond high, are no longer readable or countable.

Of course!



King Brian-


----------

